# Segmented turning feature rings



## vick (Nov 11, 2005)

Does anyone have a link to a good feature ring tutorial?


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 11, 2005)

http://tahoeturner.com/book.html

Best book on the market


http://www.verifiedsoftware.com/goodturns/software.htm?src=gtrngbwls

Great Software


http://www.verifiedsoftware.com/goodturns/acumiter.htm

Great Tutorial


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 11, 2005)

Mike, this isn't a tutorial, but it is an online segment calculator. It's actually quite good. You just have to know what you want. http://www.delorie.com/wood/segturn.html

Oh, did I mention it's FREE? []


----------



## Jim Boyd (Nov 11, 2005)

I use WoodturnerPro and I am very pleased with it. There is also some good plans in the plans section. The Tahoe Turner book Ron mentions is very good,that guy is amazing! The Art Of Segmented Wood Turning: A Step-by-step Guide by Ray Allen is very good also.


----------

